# Bird Poop Has The Runs



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok Need You Guys. The Baby Doll Pigeon I Got has What Likes Like The Runs Its Watery With Not Much Color In It There Is Some Dark Brown And Some White. She Drinks Alot Of Water And i Can't Really Tell About The Food Yet The Crop Feels Like It Has Some In It But Not Alot. ( I Keep Alot Of feed In front Of Baby And It Ends Up In The Bottom Of The Cage) Baby Is Still Young Even Still Sounds Like a Baby I've Opened her Mouth And It Looks Good. I Can Feel Babys keel Bone But Its Not To Bad But I Can Feel It. 
Any Help Would Be great I Don't Have Meds On Hand Here But I can Ask My Vets Or i Have Pet Stores that have Stuff For Birds.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well as Becky would say, " apple cider vinager in the water" though you can also put garlic cloves. I think dennis has a video on youtube about it. You also can alter your feed ratio... seeds do have water in them... you can go to my website and in the feeding section i have listed some common seeds and thier water content.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks i'll Go Read Your Site Now


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Stay tuned for advice from the experts. . . I would say keep her warm, but you probably are. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes She Is Warm She Has Been Inside Since I Got Her. Could The Stress Of The Shipping And Her New Home Do This. I've taken The Seed Out Of The Cage And I'll Put Some New In For Her In The Morning So Maybe I can See her Eat. I Feed A grain Mix To Her Haven't added The Pellets To Her food Yet. If I Don't See Her Eat In The Morning I'll Put Some Of The Pigeon Pellets in Water And Feed her That. I Hope I'm Just Being A Worrywort.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI JENNIFER, I don't like what i hear watery dropping and great thirst these are two signs of Paramyxovirus I hope that's not the case.You have not put this bird with your other birds i hope. Best you have this bird checked out by a vet. Be sure to keep her away from your other birds. .GEORGE


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

No This Bird Hasn't Been With My Other Birds Yet. How Ever I Have Two In The Same room They Can't Touch Each Other. i Don't Have A Bird Vet Around Here I Can Call My Farm Vet And get What Meds I May Need. What Will I Need And How do I Treat Her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

horsesgot6 said:


> No This Bird Hasn't Been With My Other Birds Yet. How Ever I Have Two In The Same room They Can't Touch Each Other. i Don't Have A Bird Vet Around Here I Can Call My Farm Vet And get What Meds I May Need. What Will I Need And How do I Treat Her.


I'm sorry to hear the baby has the "runs."

Sometimes it can be caused by the stress of the moving and a new home, and a different diet, and it should clear up in a day or two. I would definitely keep the bird seperate and calm in a area away from traffic, noise and bright light. Extra probiotics would be first on my list of what to give as that will help add good gut bacteria, the ACV in the water-also good.

If this is Paramyxovirus (PMV), there is no meds for that, but you don't REALLY KNOW what is going on with the bird, and you shouldn't put a bird on any medicine until you have a diagnosis or pretty sure of what is going on. Are there any other symptoms?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well I Think Its She is Just Young This Morning I Only Gave Her Alittle bit Of Grain And Some Pellet Food i Gave her 20 Pieces Of Each And Then Counted Them In The Middle Of The Day She Hadn't ate Any So i Went Ahead And and Made Her Eat. Her Poop Isn't As Running As it Was Before. Should I Also Give Her grit And If So About How Much. I've Had her On The ACV For About 2 Days Now. Her Diet I've Tried To Take Slow. i Mix My Food but When I Frist Get them They Get Just Grain Food Them i slowly Add The Pigeon Pellets which Was Something She Hadn't Had yet. But i Did Give her The Pellets Today To see If she Would Eat Them Thinking Maybe That Is What She Ate At Her Last Home. I Know She Was stressed When She Got Here. She Had even Hurt The tips Of Her Wings Which I cleaned (which Added more stress). But Her Poops Looked Alittle Better This Evening. No Other symptoms She Is Still Acting The Same As The day I Got her No Change Other Then The Poop. Maybe With Her Drinking Alittle More Was Her Way Of Feeling Up Since She Wasn't Eatting. 
And With the Feeding Is The Grain And Pellets Ok Or Should I Just Feed Her The Baby Bird Food (Exxect) I Have Some Of That If Thats Better.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well it does sound like she is getting better. There should always be plenty of grit sitting in a jar and they should never run out... it is one thing they will only eat what they need and know when to stop... so just put a cup or so in there and leave it.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

If She Won't eat her Grain Or Pellets she May Not eat The Grit So What I Was Asking Is Should I Make her Eat Some And If So How Much. I Know They Need the grit To Help Break Up there Food. And Her Poops Look Better This Evening So To Me Thats a Good Sign. There Not Great But They Are better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I wouldn't force her to eat any grit. She'll be fine without it until she's feeling well enough to eat it on her own. 
For right now, we just want her eating and drinking or being hand fed by you.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Terry I'll Just keep her Grit In The Cage With Her Along With her Food Which I'll Count Out So I Know If she is eating. I May Go Ahead And Count The Grit To And Recount It Every Other Day On The Grit The Food I'll Count Everytime I Feed Her which Is 2 Times A Day. 
It just Makes Me Cry Thinking Something Bad Could Happen To Her as I Have Fallen So In Love with Her in This Short Time. She really Is A Super Sweet baby. 
Ontop Of Her Now My Older Mare (27yearsOld We Think If Not Older) Started Acting funny Today She Seem Fine Now But I'll Be Watching Her really Close For The Next Week Also. Think I May Just Call The Vet Moday To Come Out Just To Be On The Safe Side. Her Funny Part Today Would Sound Weird To Most Poeple But She Walked Up To Me And She Doesn't Do That She always Wakes/runs Away 3 Times Then i can Catch her. She Only Comes To Me When she Isn't felling Good. She is A Funny Old Horse. I started Her On Her Weather Grain Today So I'll Have To catch her everyday And She Likes The Catch me Game. Thankfully Always On The 4th Time I Can Catch Her her Pasture Is About 13 Maybe 15 Acres Boy Thats Alot Of walking LOL. She Is The Only one That gets grain the Others Are easy Keepers And Only Get Hay And About once A Week I'll Take Grain To Them. 
I'm going To Go Got To Put Wood In The Stove And then Check On The Baby Pigs Then Its off To Bed For Me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What was she used to eating, pigeon seed?

If she is, that might be the reason she is not eating pellets. Once they are used to eating a pigeon seed/legume diet it is very hard to get them on the pellet diet. 

What kind of grain are you giving her?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

The Grain Brand Name Is Nutri Source (grain and the pellets) I Get It from The Tractor supply. I Start My Birds On That. Then slowly Mix In The Pellets. My Birds Normal Mix Is One Bag Grain To One bag Pellets. They Never Go To Just Pellets. Its Always A 50/50 Mix. 
She Still Won't eat On Her own But Poops are still Looking Better. She Still Acts Fine No Change There.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow you really run an animal farm dont you? I hope your horse stays healthy and strong, and wow 27 years? jez... =)


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes Its A Animal Farm There Are 18 Organic Dairy Cows 9 Are Cavles, There Is 12 Horses , 1 Donkey, And 1 Sheep , 1 Goat, 1rabbit , 7 Dogs 6 Are My dogs, Then My Pigeons Both At My Home And The Feral Pigeons In The Barns , Plus 23 Chicken ( More Coming In FEB.) , 6 Baby Pigs Which I just Got, Then I Have 1 Male Pig That Is Over At Our Friends House To Breed His Female. , Then We Have ducks On The Farm. Hope I didn't Forget AnyOne Most All My dogs And Horses I Saved So There Not High Dollar Animals Just Loving Parts Of My Family. They Are My Kids. Well Speaking Of The Kids Time To Run Out and Feed Beauty And Then Its Time To Fix The Fence For The Baby Pigs There inside My House Rigth Now. Which Isn't Fun. There Alot To Clean Up After. But Pork Chop The Male i Had Here Had A Whole in The Fance Not Bad Just Need To put The Borads Back.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Baby Is Starting To Eat on Her Own alittle I'm Still Hand feeding Her as she still Isn't Eating enuff. She Now Has Her Head to On Side When She Sleeps Its Not Alot But some. She Use to Have It rigth In The Middle. Her poops Have Gotten Better there not as watery Looking Like Before. Theres Alot More Color. I'm Still Keeping her Warm and Watching Everything. Not Sure If This Is Rigth But If It is PMV about The Only Thing To do is What I've been Doing. (making sure She eats, drinks , Stays calm, Warm, Low Ligth, Keeping Her away From Other Birds ) If I've Missed Anything Let me Know. Other Then How She sleeps i Haven't Seen anything New With Her. 
I'm Guessing Her trying To eat On her own And her poops Looking Better Are Good Signs. 
Just Wanted To Update To Let Everyone know How Baby Was doing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jennifer, 



So...where did this young Pigeon come from? How did you get it?


You mentioned "when you get them", which means????

Do you have many Pigeons then?

Or, have you gotten-in many over the years which you no longer have?


Just curious...


Phil
l v


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Phil,
I Only have The One Baby Doll Pigeon here Is The Thread about Where i Got Her/Him And When, There Is also a picture Of The Baby doll There. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24042

I have Alot Of Other Pigeons Of Diffrent Breeds. I'm still, i would Say New To pigeons I've Only Owned Them For about a Year Now so Still Have Alot Of Learning To Do.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

And i Havn't lost Any pigeons to Them being Missing or to Death. I Gave Some to a Kid in My Area once. What a Sweet young Boy John is he is 7 And he takes care Of The Birds On His Own.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jennifer, 



Ahhhhhhh...

Well, good luck...


Phil
l v


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just Wanted To Update On The Baby Doll. She is Still Doing Good She is Still Trying To Eat on Her Own But Still Not Getting all Of What She Needs So I'm Still Hand feeding Her. Her Poops Still Keep Getting Better. Think she Is Starting To Like This Hand Feeding  She Is So Good About It. I Have Found That She Like The Coffee Cup To Eat out Of. She Seems To Try More when I Use it then The Wider Bird Dish. But She Is Getting Better i think. She still Sleeps funny with the head To One Side or Down On The Ground Now. But Over-all I Think She Is Getting Better. I'll Keep Watching Her And Making Sure she Eats, drinks, And Stays Warm.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well... Good news is always welcome!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad the hear "Baby Doll" (is that it's name??) is doing good. Such a pretty little bird.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Her Name Is Baby But she is A what They Call A Baby Doll Pigeon. Her Parents Are Indian Fantasys. I'll Have To Upload The Pictures Of her Mom And dad. I Saved A Copy Of Them From The Breeders web Site. They Are very Pretty Birds.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Oh, btw comgrats Jennifer on your 300th post!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well I Have Bad News Baby Passied Away This Morning i So thougth She Was Getting Better She Was Starting To Eat Some Of Her Seed and her poops Even looked Better. She Went To Heaven sometime Before 7:00 This Morning. My Morning Started Out Very Bad But Did become A great Day I'll Start Another Thread For That. But For Those That Want To Get A Hint About The Story Of Today It Has A 2 Hour Old Baby _______ ? Plus A Few Other very Young Baby's. I'll Be Putting It In The Small Talk Area.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhhhhhhh, Jennifer! I am just gutted. I am so very sorry for the loss of this very special youngster. I am sending you the HUGEST of hugs and my heartfelt sympathy.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes baby Passing Was super Hard All You Think About Is There Gone She Known i Loved Her Alot And The Loss Was Great but Then to Go And See Life That has come in To this World It Reminds You that Things happen bad and Good. God has A Very Sweet Thing Plannied for Baby.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, this is terrible news to wake up to this morning!! I'm SO sorry that Baby didn't make it. She sure was a pretty little thing. Did you contact the person you got her from? I sure would. Let him know that she was sick. If she came from the person I think she came from, I've always had the feeling that he was pretty reliable with his birds. This may be something that he needs to know.
Anyway, again, very sorry to hear she couldn't pull through whatever was wrong.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry, poor Baby.
Glad he got to spend his last days in your loving care.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so shocked to hear about Baby, and SO sorry.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jennifer, I'm truly sorry your special baby passed away.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello Jennifer,

Squeaks and I are flying in to offer our condolences on the sad loss of Baby. We know she was in great hands while with you and truly loved. 

We know that she is now flying free with other PT special pijies who decided to make the land over the Rainbow Bridge their permanent home also...

Sending Loving Comforting Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------

